# Ideas for High School story



## Sci Cheetah (Jun 13, 2008)

I have been writing a story about a furry high school and I want other people to be involved in its creation. Here's a link to the series on Yiffstar:
http://orcas.yiffstar.com/index.yiff?pid=35873

I want to get some more ideas for future chapters. This includes characters and themes. These are the current themes that I'm going to be having:

*Ideas:
*Homecoming
Prom
goths
band/chorus
bomb warnings

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jun 13, 2008)

LOL I must be getting old . . . bomb warnings are now an integral part of HS?


----------



## Sci Cheetah (Jun 14, 2008)

It's not all the time...but sometimes students pull pranks to get out of class.


----------



## lobosabio (Jun 15, 2008)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:


> LOL I must be getting old . . . bomb warnings are now an integral part of HS?



Yeah!  When I was in high school we averaged about three a year.  Granted, I don't live in the most crime ridden area but we still got 'em.

Back on topic:  a couple of ideas that come to mind are stressing over finals, sitting through long winded assemblies, and science labs (just think of what might happen if a fur put their paws on a Van De Graaf Generator).


----------



## Monak (Jun 15, 2008)

emo furs that shave themselves bold to stand out.


----------



## dietrc70 (Jun 15, 2008)

lobosabio said:


> (just think of what might happen if a fur put their paws on a Van De Graaf Generator).


 
Pure gold.

Start drawing NOW!  I want to see it! (I suggest a fluffy fox-kid)


----------



## Kender3421 (Jun 21, 2008)

What about sports? Football and Baseball and Soccer, that type of thing?


----------

